# Dog Training



## pistolbritches (Feb 6, 2017)

Curious to see how many hunters on here train their on dogs. Also where do you get your training tips or information? Can't afford professional trainer, so I'm trying to find out who uses what. My son has a Lab we are trying to work with.


----------



## chadf (Feb 12, 2017)

pistolbritches said:


> Curious to see how many hunters on here train their on dogs. Also where do you get your training tips or information? Can't afford professional trainer, so I'm trying to find out who uses what. My son has a Lab we are trying to work with.



Figure out if you want a meat or trial dog.
Figure out what training "model" or 5 that works for u.
Train your dog to your expectations !
Enjoy your new journey.


----------



## AllTerrainAngler (Feb 15, 2017)

I learned from my roommate who owns a kennel


----------



## fastball_24 (Feb 16, 2017)

*Training*

I agree on deciding what you want your dog to do.  My lab is now 3 years old and I did all the training myself.  I will never tell you he is perfect but he does everything I want him to do as far as sitting and retrieving anything I put on the ground.  So I trained to get the meat not win a competition.  I watched a video or two and read a book on some training and asked a few people who have done it in the past.  After that it was on me and him to make it happen.  One thing about it his first retrieve was special because I know how much me and him went thru to get to that point.


----------



## cactusjack (Feb 19, 2017)

pistolbritches said:


> Curious to see how many hunters on here train their on dogs. Also where do you get your training tips or information? Can't afford professional trainer, so I'm trying to find out who uses what. My son has a Lab we are trying to work with.



Train your dog at the pace the dog can handle. IT TAKES TIME and is easy to rush or fall into the trap of "your dog should be doing this by this age". Every dog is different. 

Gundogforum.com is a good site to get some info, but just like here they're varying opinions on everything. I would also suggest picking up a book or dvd set from a reputable trainer and take your time. 

Most importantly enjoy the fun and quality time spent with your son training a dog.


----------

